

64 High-Ranked Blogs for Developers - mrshoe
http://help.dottoro.com/blog/64-high-ranked-blogs-for-developers/

======
bcl
This list is useless to me. I don't have the time to check out each one of
them to see if it is interesting enough to add to my list of RSS feeds. What
would be more useful is a short paragraph about the blog, what it covers, who
its author is and why I should want to read it regularly. And limit it to 10.
I don't have the patience for lists longer than 10.

~~~
DrJokepu
Well, considering that the list is sorted by descending pagerank (that is,
popularity), you could check out only the first 10 if that's what you want.

~~~
aw3c2
Pagerank means nothing about the usefulness to an individual.

I agree that without any info, this list is worthless.

------
DrJokepu
I found it surprising that Raymond Chan's excellent "The Old New Thing"
(<http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/>) didn't make it to the list, considering
that it has a pagerank of 6 and it's quite possibly the most informative
Windows development blog on the Internet.

------
imok20
This is a fantastic resource – it's taken me far too long to accumulate as
many as I have now, and there are a few here I haven't seen before. I wish
this had been around when I first started looking.

------
known
You may check this Twitter list [http://tweepml.org/100-technology-experts-on-
Twitter-updated...](http://tweepml.org/100-technology-experts-on-Twitter-
updated/)

------
chaosmachine
What's the purpose of ordering them by pagerank?

~~~
coderdude
The higher the pagerank, the more people have probably linked to their
articles. More links suggests more usefulness. It's preferable to
alphabetized, IMO. Plus I doubt the author checked them all out thoroughly
enough to rank them with a better metric.

------
ilyak
Stevey still compares to Joel even without writing a thing. He's amazing.

